# sunscreen?



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

My Elwood is shedding bad and has loss a lot of hair on his back, can I use human sunscreen on him.......as I just looked out the window and he is laying right in the sun!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes you can.... :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You sure can!! I used it on pink little piggy backs when I bottle raised a few.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks Pam and Liz......just went to good old Dollar General and bought some childrens....smells so good! I don't know why he has shed out to the point that his hair is so thin, but new peach fuz is already coming in.......we had to make him a coat for tonight as it will be really cold. Bones did the same thing, but he also had a case of mites....where Elwoods skin is baby soft and no signs of lice or mites, but we treated all 3 boys just in case......Bones is doing great and his hair is already filling in and skin is clearing.
Ok....I'll quit rambling!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ramble all you want ...we understand.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I put sunscreen on my white girls during the summer, they got a little burned, so I had to put some on everyday


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I know how you feel about the sparse coat...Bailey has shed out her winter fluff and her coat is now thin and sparse, no bugs and I think it's hormones with her because she never did this til she started to become a mom a year ago.
She's comfy in her stall with deep bedding and her baby so I know she's warm.


----------

